# Crytek: "Es fällt immer schwieriger, mit Grafik zu beeindrucken", so Crytek



## Gast1669461003 (5. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crytek: "Es fällt immer schwieriger, mit Grafik zu beeindrucken", so Crytek* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crytek: "Es fällt immer schwieriger, mit Grafik zu beeindrucken", so Crytek


----------



## Headbanger79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Naja, wenn man sieht wie beliebt diverse Indie-Titel teilweise sind, die keine super-duper bombastische Grafik haben, dann sollten Entwickler wie Crytek eben auch mal überlegen, wo sie noch ansetzen können, wie Physik, allg. Gameplay.
Eine super Grafik ist meiner Meinung zuerst toll und schön anzusehen, wenn aber das Spiel selbst nicht viel hergibt, bringt diese auf Dauer nichts.


----------



## Mothman (5. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht ist die aktuelle, kaufkräftige Gamer-Generation auch einfach übersättigt. Da reicht dann geile Grafik einfach nicht mehr. Spiel oder Film, Film oder Spiel. Die Medien gleichen sich immer mehr an. Wenn ich heute nen Hollywood-Film gucken, denke ich manchmal "das könnte auch nen Spiel sein" und wenn ich nen AAA-Spiel spiele "das könnte auch nen Film sein". Man merkt auch oft, dass Spieleentwickler, bzw Designer gerne auch Filme machen würden. Man wird immer mehr zur Passivität verdammt, zu Gunsten von Story und imposanter Grafik. Aber die Spieler wollen vielleicht lieber spielen. Die sind ja keine "Gucker", sondern "Spieler".


----------



## golani79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Tja, Grafik allein macht halt noch lange kein gutes Spiel ... und was einige Spieler teilweise als "schlechte Grafik" bezeichnen, geht eh auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## belakor602 (5. Oktober 2014)

Tja dann wirds wohl Zeit gute *SPIELE* zu machen


----------



## springenderBusch (5. Oktober 2014)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sieht wie beliebt diverse Indie-Titel teilweise sind, die keine super-duper bombastische Grafik haben, *dann sollten Entwickler wie Crytek eben auch mal überlegen, wo sie noch ansetzen können, wie Physik, allg. Gameplay.*
> Eine super Grafik ist meiner Meinung zuerst toll und schön anzusehen, wenn aber das Spiel selbst nicht viel hergibt, bringt diese auf Dauer nichts.



Die brauchen da nicht ansetzen, die müßen das nur wieder in ihre Spiele einbauen ! ! !
Denn Farcry und Crysis 1 boten das schon vor 10 und 7 Jahren !
Bei Crytek ist es ja das Schlimme, daß sie spielrelevante Physik und Gameplay aus ihren Spielen leider verbannt haben.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Oktober 2014)

Spiele haben noch nie durch gute Grafik beeindruckt. Da sieht man worauf es Crytek jahrelang nur ankam und die wundern sich nun??? 

Solange ein Spielprinzip fesselt ist es egal welche Grafik der Titel hat. Alpha Centauri damals schon mit unglaublich schlechter Grafik released hat Spieler durch das Spielprinzip und nicht durch bling bling vor den Monitor gefesselt. Heutige Konsolen Kiddies verstehen das nicht und werden es auch nicht verstehen. Aber ich mache der heutigen Generation keinen Vorwurf denn sie ist ja mit Bling Bling Grafik aufgewachsen... 

Nur, wenn ich manchmal Kinder im Gamestop labern höre, hey das Spiel sieht aber scheisse aus... wäre eine Pflichtstunde Pacman oder Elite1 mal angebracht. Früher waren Computerspieler einfach PC Freaks die auch noch Ahnung von alle dem hatten da wurden autoexec.bat und config.sys editiert damit Spiele liefen heute gibts sowas gar ned mehr. Alles nur noch ein riesiger Markt wo jeder Depp einfach mitschwätzen mag...

@springenderBusch 

Mir est jetzt nicht bekannt, dass Crytek jemals Physikspielereien wie damals z.B. Half-Life2 nutzte um Spieler bei Laune zu halten. Zumal ja eh nur eine Echtzeit multi-threaded Physik Engine und keine High-precision physics engine verwendet wird. Aber ausser der Kollisionsabfrage und des Ragdolls wird bei nem Crytek Titel eh nix großartig durch die Phsysik Engine berechnet... Ach ja die Blechhütten die in alle Einzelteile zerfallen - wie aufwendig...


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Für mehr Gameplay und Story bin ich jederzeit bereit auf Grafik zu verzichten aber viele Shooter sind ja nur noch grösstenteils Portierungen von Konsolen und deren Hauptzocker geht es um Grafik


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Oktober 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Die brauchen da nicht ansetzen, die müßen das nur wieder in ihre Spiele einbauen ! ! !
> Denn Farcry und Crysis 1 boten das schon vor 10 und 7 Jahren !
> Bei Crytek ist es ja das Schlimme, daß sie spielrelevante Physik und Gameplay aus ihren Spielen leider verbannt haben.



Ich erinnere mich nicht, das in FarCry die Physik als Spielelement  genutzt wurde. In Crysis war es ja so und es hat Spaß gemacht. 


Spieler  sind durch gute Grafik immernoch leicht zu beeindrucken. Ich finde auch  Ryse grafisch sehr beeindruckend. The Vanishing of Ethan Carter bietet  auch hervorragende Grafik. Genauso wie Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten  tolle Grafik bietet. Aber gerade Crytek hat uns seit Crysis 2 gelehrt,  dass gute Grafik kein gutes Spiel macht. Eine tolle Optik ist cool und  wertet das Spiel definitiv auf, ist aber nicht der wichtigste Aspekt bei  einem Spiel. Das hat Crytek aber nie begriffen. Oder eher: Sie haben es  verlernt. Denn Crysis war ja abseits der guten Grafik ja auch ein recht  gutes Spiel, wo man weiter hätte ansetzen und die Mechanik ausbauen  sollen.





Crysisheld schrieb:


> Spiele haben noch nie durch gute Grafik beeindruckt. Da sieht man worauf es Crytek jahrelang nur ankam und die wundern sich nun???
> 
> Solange ein Spielprinzip fesselt ist es egal welche Grafik der Titel hat. Alpha Centauri damals schon mit unglaublich schlechter Grafik released hat Spieler durch das Spielprinzip und nicht durch bling bling vor den Monitor gefesselt. Heutige Konsolen Kiddies verstehen das nicht und werden es auch nicht verstehen. Aber ich mache der heutigen Generation keinen Vorwurf denn sie ist ja mit Bling Bling Grafik aufgewachsen...
> 
> Nur, wenn ich manchmal Kinder im Gamestop labern höre, hey das Spiel sieht aber scheisse aus... wäre eine Pflichtstunde Pacman oder Elite1 mal angebracht. Früher waren Computerspieler einfach PC Freaks die auch noch Ahnung von alle dem hatten da wurden autoexec.bat und config.sys editiert damit Spiele liefen heute gibts sowas gar ned mehr. Alles nur noch ein riesiger Markt wo jeder Depp einfach mitschwätzen mag...



Sorry, aber das ist doch totaler Bullshit. Ist man deiner Meinung nach erst ein Gamer, wenn man autoexec.bat und config.sys editieren kann? Oder wenn man in Pacman die 3 Millionen geknackt hat? Soviel Bullshit hab ich ja seit langem nicht mehr gelesen. ^^ Gerade Konsolen bieten doch nicht die grafische Qualität, die ein PC bieten könnte und kann. Es sind eher die PC-Gamer, die auf "bling bling" setzen und sich über jeden Mist aufregen, der ihren PC nicht ins Schwitzen bringt.

Wie Bonkic kann ich übrigens auch sehr gut darauf verzichten, die autoexec.bat und die config.sys zu editieren.  Das ist kein Spaß mehr, das ist schlicht Arbeit, die ich mir beim spielen sparen will.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> da wurden autoexec.bat und config.sys editiert damit Spiele liefen heute gibts sowas gar ned mehr.



na gottseidank. auf diesen "spass" kann ich sehr gut verzichten.

witzig übrigens, dass in diesem fall dann plötzlich die doofen konsolen-kiddies die grafikhuren sind. 
also die, die ansonsten angeblich immer auf ihren technisch minderwertigen schrottboxen daddeln und mit krümelgrafik leben müssen.
 immer gerade wie es passt, gelle?


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na gottseidank. auf diesen "spass" kann ich sehr gut verzichten.
> 
> witzig übrigens, dass in diesem fall dann plötzlich die doofen konsolen-kiddies die grafikhuren sind.
> also die, die ansonsten angeblich immer auf ihren technisch minderwertigen schrottboxen daddeln und mit krümelgrafik leben müssen.
> immer gerade wie es passt, gelle?



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Konsolen schlecht seien. Ich habe selber einige Konsolen und spiele auch damit ab und zu. Ist das jetzt ein Versuch nen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen? Irgendwie kommentierst du ja immer so bissig wenn ich was poste 

@RedDragon, 

Blödsinn! Du hast wohl überhaupt nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte mit diesem Vergleich. Es ging mir schlicht und ergreifend darum, das gerade die jüngere Generation mal überlegen sollte von wo so eine heute aktuelle Grafik eigentlich kommt. Die Grafik hat sich ja nicht erst von gestern auf heute so schnell weiterentwickelt. Aber setz mal so nen Kind vor Alpha Centauri... ich habs bei meinem Neffen oft genug miterlebt. Keine Ahnung von der Geschichte der Computerspiele. Ich hab auch nicht mit dem C64 angefangen. Trotzdem hab ich mal ne Phase gehabt, wo ich dann auch sehr viel C64 gespielt habe einfach weil ich wissen wollte wie die Spiele eben früher waren. Aber heute ist ja eh nur das nächste Battlefield und COD wichtig.... ihr Banausen!


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2014)

Crytek hat offensichtlich immer noch nicht begriffen, daß Grafik nicht alles ist. Im Gegenteil. Es ist maximal das Sahnehäubchen. Viel wichtiger sind gute Storys die einen in die Geschichte quasi hineinziehen, Features und Spieldauer. Bei Crytek gibts erst einmal nur Grafik, Grafik, relativ flache Storys (bei Crysis), sie kennen fast nur Aliens. Mal sehen wie es um Ryse bestellt ist. Aber eine Mega-Story erwarte ich da auch nicht. Aber das Setting reizt mich ungemein. Und da hat man leider in Bezug auf First Person Games im antiken Rom quasi sonst 0 Auswahl.


----------



## shippy74 (5. Oktober 2014)

Grafik ist und war mir noch nie wichtig, ich konnte Farcry 3 auf minimum Spielen, hat mir vollkommen gereicht, sah auch so klasse aus. Nützt mir nix,im Spiel, wenn ein Schmetterling einen fahren lässt und ich  eine Pollen Wolke sehe . Hab sogar im Frühjahr von PC auf PS3 gewechselt und bin mit der "alten" Grafik mehr als zufrieden, die Zeiten wo alles Eckig war sind lange vorbei und zum spielen reicht in meinen Augen die Grafik der PS3 oder älterer PC aus,sofern das Gameplay usw stimmt.
Wenn man als Hersteller kein Konzept und keine Ideen hat, ja dann muss man die Leute mit Grafik blenden. Gutes Gameplay / Story funktioniert auch bei schlechter Grafik und schafft es so zu unterhalten.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2014)

Wobei direkt schlechte Grafik gibts heute kaum noch. Selbst Indie-Games haben in der Regel eine ansprechende Grafik. Und spezielle Grafikstile können einen auch fesseln. Siehe Spiele wie Borderlands, Rain, Catlady u.s.w.


----------



## Cheytac (5. Oktober 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige für den gute (beeindruckende) Grafik und realistische Grafik zwei unterschiedliche Bereiche sind?

Das Spiel, das mich visuell am meisten beeindruckt hat war Bioshock Infinite. Selbst ein Trine 2 ist für mich grafisch ansprechender als ein Battlefield 4.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag mal es kommt auf das Spiel an. Es gibt für mich auch beeindruckende Grafik, die nicht real ist/sein muß. Beispiele habe ich bereits genannt. Auch ein Bioshock Infinite würde ich dazu zählen. Oder eben auch diverse Adventures mit einem eigenen Grafikstil (wie eben auch Child of Light oder Rain).

Es gibt aber auch reale Grafik die beeindruckt. Dazu zählt für mich z.B. auch ein Armed Assault 3. Auch Crysis 3 ist beeindruckend. Das Problem ist aber bei Spielen wie Crysis das bis auf diese Grafikhülle nicht viel mehr geboten wird.

Es nutzt eben auch die beste Grafik nichts, wenn der Rest nicht paßt.


----------



## Angeldust (5. Oktober 2014)

Cheytac schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige für den gute (beeindruckende) Grafik und realistische Grafik zwei unterschiedliche Bereiche sind?
> 
> Das Spiel, das mich visuell am meisten beeindruckt hat war Bioshock Infinite. Selbst ein Trine 2 ist für mich grafisch ansprechender als ein Battlefield 4.



Trine 2 ist einfach bildhübsch  aber keine Grafik-Meisterleistung.

WoW hat auch heute noch ne ansprechende Grafik... der Stil ist einfach entscheidend.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Oktober 2014)

Grafik ist aktuell doch ok. Physik ist das Sorgenkind der Spiele meiner Meinung nach. Dadurch wirken die Welten steril und künstlich - egal wie toll sich der Baum im Wasser spiegelt. Solange ich den Baum nicht zerlegen kann, damit das Wasser stauen und zusehen kann wie alles ertrinkt, solange können sie die aktuelle Grafikstufe beibehalten.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2014)

Die Physik und realistisch zerstörbare Umgegend einschließlich der daraus resultierenden Faktoren wie Du bereits nanntest sind wohl die nächsten wichtigen Herausforderungen für ein nahezu realistisch anmutendes Spiel. Da haben die Entwickler aber noch eine ganze Ecke zu knabbern. Selbst beim hochgelobten BF4 ist zwar eine Teilzerstörung möglich aber a) nicht in allen Bereichen realistisch und eben auch nicht alles zerstörbar. 

Hinzu kommen in vielen Games z.B. schwachsinnige Dinge wie klassische, niedrige Mauern, die man absolut nicht überqueren kann, was real aber kein Problem wäre. Oder man schießt auf eine Holzbrettertür und die sieht nach dem Beschuß aus wie neu statt in Einzelteile zu zerfallen. Auch kausale Reaktionsketten funktionieren nicht immer. Man wirft etwas um. Es bleibt statt wie es realistisch eigentlich der Fall wäre wegzurollen einfach liegen. Oder Gegenstände fallen herunter, müßten aufgrund des Bodens eigentlich zerbrechen, bleiben aber unbeschädigt auf dem Boden liegen. Oder eben unrealistische Brand/Explosionsverläufe. Ganz zu schweigen von Dingen wie Waffen nachladen und man hat bei halbleeren Magazinen im letzten auf einmal alle Patronen gesammelt drin (was aber eher unter die Rubrik Logikfehler fällt). Genauso wie geschlossene Schränke ohne Schloß, wo man weder Türen noch Schübe öffnen können.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommentierst du ja immer so bissig wenn ich was poste



das bildest du dir nur ein.  

um auch noch was zum thema beizutragen:
eigentlich ist das doch nur logisch. die grafiksprünge, zumindest die sichtbaren, werden ja schon seit geraumer zeit immer kleiner.
das inzwischen 7 jahre alte crysis sieht imho nicht wesentlich schlechter aus, wenn überhaupt, als moderne hochglanz-titel.


----------



## Rachlust (5. Oktober 2014)

Crytek will eines nicht verstehen... Bombastische Grafik bringt niemandem etwas wenn Gameplay und Story nichts taugen. Zur Zeit spiele ich auch viel Wii u... warum? Weil mich die Grafik Bomben egal ob PC oder Konsole nur noch anöden.  Man spielt z.B. Assassins Creed eine Stunde und erfreut sich an der Grafik und Spielwelt bis man ernüchternd feststellt das es immer noch die ewige Wiederholung ist mit ewig gleichen Missionen und lahmer Story.

Oder Battlefield 4... rühre ich am PC schon nicht mehr an weil es einfach nur noch aufregt mit sEinen grandiosen Bugs und top Netcode der viele Features ins Spiel bringt.

Aber Crytek könnte noch nie mehr als Grafik. .. so wie viele andere was einfach nur noch traurig ist.


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ach nö Crytek
Die Grafik ist heutzutage schon längst nichts besonderes mehr. Sogut wie jeder AAA Titel sieht heutzutage super aus. Das ist bei mir schon längst kein Kaufkriterium mehr. Aber scheinbar für viele andere wie die üblichen "Downgrade" Diskussionen von Watchdogs ja beweisen...


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. Oktober 2014)

Crytek haben immernoch die bis dato fordernste und beste Gegner KI, was Shooter angeht in Far Cry geschaffen. For allem die Gruppen KI der Gegner untereinander, die mit Zurufen und nicht mit Hiveminds arbeitet.

Die Koreaner in Crysis waren dann schon nicht mehr so intellent.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Oktober 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Konsolen schlecht seien. Ich habe selber einige Konsolen und spiele auch damit ab und zu. Ist das jetzt ein Versuch nen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen? Irgendwie kommentierst du ja immer so bissig wenn ich was poste
> 
> @RedDragon,
> 
> Blödsinn! Du hast wohl überhaupt nicht verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte mit diesem Vergleich. Es ging mir schlicht und ergreifend darum, das gerade die jüngere Generation mal überlegen sollte von wo so eine heute aktuelle Grafik eigentlich kommt. Die Grafik hat sich ja nicht erst von gestern auf heute so schnell weiterentwickelt. Aber setz mal so nen Kind vor Alpha Centauri... ich habs bei meinem Neffen oft genug miterlebt. Keine Ahnung von der Geschichte der Computerspiele. Ich hab auch nicht mit dem C64 angefangen. Trotzdem hab ich mal ne Phase gehabt, wo ich dann auch sehr viel C64 gespielt habe einfach weil ich wissen wollte wie die Spiele eben früher waren. Aber heute ist ja eh nur das nächste Battlefield und COD wichtig.... ihr Banausen!



Ja und? Das macht deine Worte nicht weniger blödsinnig, tut mir Leid. ^^ Ein "echter" Gamer muss doch nicht zwangsläufig Ahnung von dem haben, was damals so Gang und Gebe war. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die jüngere Generation durchaus weiß, dass es vor 20 Jahren nicht die Grafik gab, die es heute gibt und es damals stellenweise recht arbeitslastig war, ein Game zum laufen zu bringen. Sie ist die aktuelle Grafik nur gewohnt. Ich gestehe, ich bin da auch ein wenig verwöhnt (und auch von gewissen Komfortfeatures in Games), weswegen ich ein Gothic oder Baldurs Gate auch nicht mehr weiter anfassen würde.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Oktober 2014)

Crytek gehört anscheinend zu denjenigen Herstellern, die noch nicht geschnallt haben, dass gute Grafik keinen Spielspaß ersetzen kann. Gute Grafik wirkt sicherlich verkaufsfördernd, aber mal ehrlich, an jeder noch so "geilen" Grafik hat man sich bereits nach wenigen Minuten sattgesehen, wenn dann das eigentliche Gameplay nicht überzeugen kann, reißt die tollste Grafik nichts mehr raus.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag schon seit 5 Jahren, dass Grafik kein Argument mehr ist. Früher war es tatsächlich mal so, dass ein Grafiksprung eine ganz neue Art von Immersion erzeugen konnte (wenn sich z.B. beim Sprechen tatsächlich die Lippen einer Figur bewegen), aber über diesen Punkt sind wir längst hinaus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Wenn wir mal den eigentlichen Spielspaß ausklammern, ist die Aussage zur Grafik schon korrekt. Seien wir mal ehrlich, über den nächsten Technik-Quantensprung wäre kein Spieler unglücklich.

Wobei Crytek sich am allerwenigsten Sorgen machen müsste. Die spielen seit einem ganzem Jahrzehnt in der Oberliga mit.


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2014)

Abseits von der Style over Substance ... naja, Faktenauslistung(?), eine Diskussion kann man es ja nicht groß nennen wenn sich alle zustimmen und natürlich auch recht haben 

Ansonsten, naja, es stimmt schon das man sich nicht mehr so Groß von Grafik blenden läßt, was aber auch wohl daran liegen dürfte dass die Qualität sich auch nicht Linear steigern lässt und die Kurve immer mehr abflacht.
Da mehr Partikel, dort bessere Tessalation, aber das fällt einem nicht mehr so groß auf wie vor 20 Jahren mit dem Sprung vom SNES auf PSX


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie vor 20 Jahren mit dem Sprung vom SNES auf PSX



wobei ja gerade die (2d-) spiele der 8- und 16-bit ära ihren charme bewahrt haben und auch heute noch problemlos spielbar sind.
für frühe 3d-spiele gilt das ja nicht unbedingt.

aber natürlich hast du recht, dieser 'dimensionssprung' war eben nur einmal möglich.


----------



## cvzone (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin immer noch von Grafik beeindruckt, allerdings nur ca. 30 Minunten, dann zählt das Gameplay und hier sollte Crytek endlich mal was liefern...


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wobei ja gerade die (2d-) spiele der 8- und 16-bit ära ihren charme bewahrt haben und auch heute noch problemlos spielbar sind.
> für frühe 3d-spiele gilt das ja nicht unbedingt.
> 
> aber natürlich hast du recht, dieser 'demensionsprung' war eben nur einmal möglich.



ja sicher, 2D ist schon besser gealtert als 3D, siehe Monkey Island 3 und 4, aber man muss doch auch erlich zugeben das so die Entdeckung der dritten Dimension schon ein ziemlicher Impakt war.
Heute Spiel ich auch lieber ein neues 2D-Pixelspiel als ein altes 3D Game


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Occulus Rift marktfähig ist und bezahlbar für die masse dürfte es auch im bereicht Horror & Shooter interessant werden


----------



## smutjesmooth (5. Oktober 2014)

Schwierig wenn man nur Grafik kann.Ein Spiel muss eben mehr bieten als das.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn Occulus Rift marktfähig ist und bezahlbar für die masse dürfte es auch im bereicht Horror & Shooter interessant werden



kardiologen in aller welt reiben sich schon die hände.


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn Occulus Rift marktfähig ist und bezahlbar für die masse dürfte es auch im bereicht Horror & Shooter interessant werden



Bedingt, denn dann werden hoffentlich billigen Jumpscare-Horror Dinger auch schnell aussterben
Auch so ein Fall von Style over Substance


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja sicher, 2D ist schon besser gealtert als 3D, siehe Monkey Island 3 und 4, aber man muss doch auch erlich zugeben das so die Entdeckung der dritten Dimension schon ein ziemlicher Impakt war.
> Heute Spiel ich auch lieber ein neues 2D-Pixelspiel als ein altes 3D Game


Wobei man auch bedenken muss, dass sich die 3D-beschleunigten Titel Ende der 1990er/Anfang 2000er noch im Anfangsstadium des Technisch Machbaren befanden. Damals hatte man kaum Möglichkeiten aus dem Texturmatsch mehr raus zu zaubern wie heute, und von der maximalen Polygon-Dichte wollen wir besser gar nicht erst anfangen. Im 2D-Bereich kam es allein auf die "Zeichenkunst" an, die bis heute quasi unverändert geblieben ist. Mal ab von eingepflochtenen dreidimensionalen Objekten und Spielfiguren.


----------



## AC3 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mir sind FPS wichtiger als Schickimicki Grafik.
Spielt mal Battlefield 4 mit GSYNC und mehr als 100FPS auf dem 27" 1440P Asus PG278Q Monitor.
Absoluter PORNO. Gibt einfach nichts vergleichbares das da heran kommt.

Ob ein Spiel nun in Ultra oder High oder Medium läuft ist doch komplett Banane.
Battlefield 4 sieht sogar in Medium noch sehr sehr gut aus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch gerne tolle Grafik. Gerade wenn man einen neuen PC  hat, dann zockt man die Spiele nochmal und ist von der Grafik beeindruckt. Allerdings sollte das immer ein schöner *Zusatz* sein. Wenn die Grafik gigantisch ist, aber die Spielmechanik gar nicht überzeugen kann, dann hat man irgendwann auf das Spiel auch keine Lust mehr. Oder wenn dadurch die Spielwelten weniger Interaktion bieten, statischer werden oder das Spiel mehr zum Film wird. 
Geile Grafik, gerne, aber nur wenn die Spielmechanik auch stimmt.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die es jetzt zumindest mal realisiert haben, dass ne Bombengrafik noch kein Bombengame bedeutet, wirds ja vielleicht doch noch was mit Crytek...Zocke grad wieder G2 mit Addon und finde es viel geiler als alle aktuellen "Grafik-Referenzen". Hat halt Athmosphäre und Inhalt und Wiederspielwert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2014)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Wenn die es jetzt zumindest mal realisiert haben, dass ne Bombengrafik noch kein Bombengame bedeutet, wirds ja vielleicht doch noch was mit Crytek...Zocke grad wieder G2 mit Addon und finde es viel geiler als alle aktuellen "Grafik-Referenzen". Hat halt Athmosphäre und Inhalt und Wiederspielwert.



Was meinst mit G2? Gothic 2?


----------



## RodWeiler79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was meinst mit G2? Gothic 2?



Jupp. 
Gibts ein anderes G2 was dir vorschwebt?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2014)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Gibts ein anderes G2 was dir vorschwebt?



Wollte nur noch mal zur Sicherheit fragen, hätte ja auch guild wars 2 sein können, oder so 
Aber die alten Gothic Spiele lohnt es sich immer wieder zu spielen. Die verlieren irgendwie nie ihre Faszination. 
Blöd finde ich nur, dass unter größeren Auflösungen (z.b. 1920x1080) dann die Schrift so klein ist. Oder gibts dafür mittlerweile auch schon Mods?


----------



## RodWeiler79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wollte nur noch mal zur Sicherheit fragen, hätte ja auch guild wars 2 sein können, oder so
> Aber die alten Gothic Spiele lohnt es sich immer wieder zu spielen. Die verlieren irgendwie nie ihre Faszination.
> Blöd finde ich nur, dass unter größeren Auflösungen (z.b. 1920x1080) dann die Schrift so klein ist. Oder gibts dafür mittlerweile auch schon Mods?



Obs dafür Mods gibt weiß ich leider nicht. Allerdings kämpfe ich eher damit überhaupt diese Auflösung zu kriegen. Bei mir geht nur 1600 x irgendwas...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2014)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Obs dafür Mods gibt weiß ich leider nicht. Allerdings kämpfe ich eher damit überhaupt diese Auflösung zu kriegen. Bei mir geht nur 1600 x irgendwas...



Du musst mal gucken, da gibt es irgendwo eine *ini datei. Die kann man z.b. per editor öffnen und dort dann manuell die Auflösung eintragen.
Das funktioniert so übrigens bei vielen alten Spielen, beispielsweise auch bei CoD 1.

Hier gibts auch einen Thread dazu: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/foru...gen-und-AA-in-Gothic-1-2?highlight=widescreen


----------



## Sheggo (5. Oktober 2014)

tja irgendwann muss auch Crytek mal einsehen, dass auch das grafisch geilste Meisterwerk ohne ordentliches Gameplay/Story nix taugt...


----------



## batesvsronin (5. Oktober 2014)

also physik war in Crysis 1 schon noch vorhanden, Reifen zerschießen, Pflanzen die sich bewegen wenn man sie berührt und ja, auch die Hütten... in Crysis 2 wars dann halt weg, nehme an weil Konsolen das nicht stemmen oder weil sie als unnütze, teure Spielerei betrachtet haben... das Gameplay ist meist auch nicht innovativ, aber das ist halt meckern auf hohem Niveau... wo sie meiner Meinung nach mal ansetzen sollten ist die Story und die Charaktäre, beides null profil und uninteressant.


----------



## AC3 (5. Oktober 2014)

Crysis 1 war Open World und Crysis 2 spielt nun mal in der Stadt.
Crysis 2 mit MALDO MOD ist übrigens auch heute noch ein absolute REFERENZ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA IV mit ICE MOD sieht ja auch um Welten besser aus als GTA V.
(Nein das ist nicht Watch Dogs - Das ist GTA IV mit ICE MOD)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein - Das ist kein Witcher 3. Das ist Skyrim inklusive allen essentiellen MODs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was lernen wir daraus?
Spiele benötigen besseren MOD Support. Zwei so Praktikanten Entwickler bei Crytek oder EA oder Ubisoft können nun mal keine hunderte Mann starke PROFI Community ersetzen.

*Richtige Profis wie Chris Roberts oder paar alte Hasen bei Epic Games findet man sehr sehr sehr selten...Activision, Electronic Arts usw. sind alles rein PROFIT orientierte Publisher bei denen unterbezahlte Anfänger sitzen und nach paar Monaten ausgetauscht werden.
Die melken nur noch ehemals gute Spiel-Serien.
Sieht man ja an allen Ecken und Enden.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Crytek hat offensichtlich immer noch nicht begriffen, daß Grafik nicht alles ist. Im Gegenteil. Es ist maximal das Sahnehäubchen. Viel wichtiger sind gute Storys die einen in die Geschichte quasi hineinziehen, Features und Spieldauer. Bei Crytek gibts erst einmal nur Grafik, Grafik, relativ flache Storys (bei Crysis), sie kennen fast nur Aliens. Mal sehen wie es um Ryse bestellt ist. Aber eine Mega-Story erwarte ich da auch nicht. Aber das Setting reizt mich ungemein. Und da hat man leider in Bezug auf First Person Games im antiken Rom quasi sonst 0 Auswahl.



Ich sag mal so.

Wenn der Entwickler seine Engine nicht schmackhaft präsentieren kann, dann hat man sich nach nicht mal 1 - 2 Stunden satt gesehen und die Vorteile einer großartigen Optik sind wie weggeblasen.
Hier muss man ein Händchen dafür haben und die Technik genau so in kleine Scheibchen unterteilen damit je nach Spielfortschritt immer weitere Schmankerl dazukommen.

Bei Crytek habe ich immer das Gefühl dass mich die brachiale Grafik aus den Socken haut und dann habe ich eigentlich schon alles gesehen.

Andere Spiele wie z.b. Half Life 2 verbinden die Technik mit dem Gameplay und man bekommt immer was anderes zu sehen obwohl man eigentlich der Meinung war alles gesehen zu haben.
In Crysis hat man diesen krassen Anzug mit all seinen Features von Anfang an und man kann sich Sandboxmäßig austoben - punkt.aus.ende.
Spiele müssen auch in Sachen Technik/Optik eine Progression vorweisen können damit der Spieler beschäftigt ist.

Auch was die Story angeht finde ich eine gute Geschichte nicht mal superwichtig. Wichtig ist aber wie diese Handlung serviert wird.
Bestes Beispiel Max Payne.
08/15 Story. Familie stirbt und (ex)Bulle nimmt Rache und betreibt Selbstjustiz. Eigentlich gäääääähn.... 
Aber wie sie diese Handlung gezeigt haben war ganz großes Kino 

Crytek mag vielleicht nahezu die schönsten Spiele machen aber für mich waren sie schon immer Spielbare-Sandbox-Techdemos.
Warscheinlich gehöre ich sogar zu der Minderheit die Crysis 2 für ihr bestes Spiel halten.
Es wirkte leicht abgebremst und hatte einen ersichtlicher*en* roten Faden als die anderen.


----------



## Batze (6. Oktober 2014)

In dieser Diskussion fehlt aber auch die Berichterstattung diverser Mags.

Wenn die Leute andauernd hören und vor allem Lesen das gerade bei Spiel XYZ die Grafik ja so Bombastisch ist, dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern.
Der Xte Aufguss von FiFa XXX wird nicht mit neuen Inhalten, sondern zuerst einmal mit der neusten Grafik Engine angepriesen.
Und wenn diese dann auf PC nicht läuft, mecker mecker mecker. Inhalte, wieso, hauptsache Grafik muss hervorgehoben werden. Das lässt sich eben als News besser verkaufen.

Da müssen eben auch mal die Magazine umschwenken und auch mal andere Bewertungs Prioritäten setzen.
Aber das wird sich auch gerade da nicht ändern.
Weil ein Bericht ala "Umwerfend neue Screens und InGame Grafik aus Spiel XYZ" verkauft sich natürlich besser als Ellenlang über Inhalte zu schreiben.
Gerade die Mags haben uns doch alle zu Grafik Huren gemacht.
Auch nach dem Motto, kauf dir die neuste Grafik Karte, weil dann sieht das Game XYZ ja noch besser aus, Inhalte kann man damit zwar nicht verbessern, aber egal, von den Firmen werden wir ja auch nicht dafür bezahlt Inhalte zu verkaufen,
sondern Werbung für ihre Grafik Karten zu machen, die niemand wirklich braucht.

Allerdings, und das stimmt auch.
Der Gamer hat sich verändert, wie die gesamte Generation. Eben diese Ey Boah Ich Schwöre Dumm dumm Generation ist jetzt mehr am Zug.

Inhalte sind wichtig, aber Grafik ist vielen wichtiger.
Und schnelles Game Play. Und mit schnell meine ich nicht schnelles spielen, sondern spielen ohne Groß zu überlegen.
Spiele wo man wirklich noch überlegen muss sind eher Rand Projekte.
Nicht umsonst sind die Massen Blockbuster eben CoD & Co, die jedes Jahr immer wieder die Kassen Rekorde brechen.
Und das liegt nicht an Inhalten, sondern an der versprochenen besseren Grafik (Werbung) die ja auch so hoch gepriesen wird.
Zeiten und Generationen ändern sich eben.

Und zu Crytek. 
Wenn ich Spiele raus bringe, die DX 20 brauchen und einen halben Nasa Rechner um überhaupt erstmal an zu springen und dann nicht mal sehr viel besser als ihre Erstlings Werke ausschauen. Dann muss man sich nicht wundern das die Verkäufe nicht so sind wie erhofft.
Spiele auf Unreal Engine sehen nicht schlechter aus, funzen aber auch auf den meisten Rechnern. Die kann man dann einfach mal spielen und eben auch kaufen.
Gute Grafik können nämlich auch andere, aber die brauchen dafür keinen Zukunfts High Tech Rechner.
Sowas nennt man dann auch eine Gute Grafik Engine.


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2014)

He, ich brauch ja gar nix mehr zum Thema zu schreiben, habt ihr ja alles schon erledigt. 



Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn Occulus Rift marktfähig ist und bezahlbar für die masse dürfte es auch im bereich Horror & Shooter interessant werden


Ich finde den 3d Hype völlig überbewertet. Im Kino habe ich bisher eine knappe Handvoll Filme in 3D gesehen und das war ja mal ganz nett, aber den Film großartig verbessert hat das nicht.
Bei irgendeiner Grafikkarte war auch mal eine 3D (Shutter) Brille dabei, das habe ich auch mal angetestet und mit einem "nett, das mal gesehen zu haben, aber das reicht dann auch." zu den Akten gelegt.

Zumal es bei den momentanen Varianten ja so ist, daß man die Umgebung (Tee, Bier, Knabbereien, Tastatur für Chateingaben, ...) gar nicht mehr sieht, ohne die Brille abzunehmen ...


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Weil ein Bericht ala "Umwerfend neue Screens und InGame Grafik aus Spiel XYZ" verkauft sich natürlich besser als Ellenlang über Inhalte zu schreiben.
> Gerade die Mags haben uns doch alle zu Grafik Huren gemacht.
> Auch nach dem Motto, kauf dir die neuste Grafik Karte, weil dann sieht das Game XYZ ja noch besser aus,


Nun ja, in Games Zeitschriften und Plattformen geht es nun mal auch um Hardware - und diese bestimmt, wie hochauflösend etc das Spiel maximal sein kann. Logisch, daß dann solche Spiele als Beispiel in entsprechenden Luxus GraKa Tests uä. vorkommen.

Für die Story in _The Walking Dead Season 1 _oder das Gameplay von _Warcraft 3 _braucht man eben keine besondere Hardware - deshalb gibt es solche Aussagen eben nicht über Spiele mit Betonung auf Story und Gameplay.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. Oktober 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun ja, in Games Zeitschriften und Plattformen geht es nun mal auch um Hardware - und diese bestimmt, wie hochauflösend etc das Spiel maximal sein kann. Logisch, daß dann solche Spiele als Beispiel in entsprechenden Luxus GraKa Tests uä. vorkommen.
> 
> Für die Story in _The Walking Dead Season 1 _oder das Gameplay von _Warcraft 3 _braucht man eben keine besondere Hardware - deshalb gibt es solche Aussagen eben nicht über Spiele mit Betonung auf Story und Gameplay.


Er hat nicht ganz unrecht, in der Hinsicht, dass es bei vielen mags Abzug wegen der Grafik gibt. Die pcg ist mir da jetzt nicht explizit aufgefallen aber bei der großen Konkurrenz ist das durchaus üblich, aber auch in vielen Internet mags. Ganz unschuldig kann man die spielepresse sicher nicht nennen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2014)

@batze:
es gibt wirklich kein detail deines beitrages, dem ich so zustimmen würde. 
bei vielen dingen bin ich sogar glatt gegenteiliger meinung. 

grafik stand imho 'früher' sogar weitaus mehr im fokus, als es heute der fall ist. 
beim (konsolen-) generationswechsel ist das natürlich immer mal wieder ein größeres thema, aber das sollte ja auch nachvollziehbar sein. 

auch das häufig gehörte argument, dass der heutige gamer anspruchsloser sei, kann man so wohl kaum stehen lassen. 
es gab schon immer games, die auf schnelles gameplay angelegt waren. denk nur an das mehr oder minder tote genre der shoot'em ups (r-type und co).
das waren genau genommen reine reaktionstests. 

was die angeblich so exorbitanten hardwareanforderungen der cryengine-spiele angeht: stimmt so auch nicht. klar hat crysis 2007 voll aufgedreht einen monster-rechner benötigt, dafür sah es damit aber auch um 3 klassen besser aus, als alles andere, was damals erhältlich war. selbst auf medium sah crysis absolut top aus und war auch auf einem eher durchschnittlichen pc ganz gut spielbar.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kardiologen in aller welt reiben sich schon die hände.



Ach das wird als Klausel in die Eula gepackt das man nicht für haftet und als kleiner sticker wo raufgeklebt genauso wie für motion sickness und epilepsie nicht gehaftet wird.

Holodeck sind ja leider noch 200 Jahrhunderte bis dahin


----------



## Cicero (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich persönlich würde mich ja mal freuen, wenn Spiele durch ihr Gameplay, Innovationen oder der Story beeindrucken könnten.  Ich gehöre noch der Generation an, die mit 8 Bit Grafik und Datasette groß geworden ist. Viele Spiele heutzutage haben außer Grafik und Krach-Bum Effekten nicht wirklich was zu bieten. Und unterscheiden sich bis auf das Setting schon gar nicht mehr. So zB das aktuelle Beispiel Ryse: Button- Mashing und Boah Ey- Kombos gab´s so schon in gefühlt 100 Spielen zuvor ...


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mich ja mal freuen, wenn Spiele durch ihr Gameplay, Innovationen oder der Story beeindrucken könnten.  Ich gehöre noch der Generation an, die mit 8 Bit Grafik und Datasette groß geworden ist. Viele Spiele heutzutage haben außer Grafik und Krach-Bum Effekten nicht wirklich was zu bieten. Und unterscheiden sich bis auf das Setting schon gar nicht mehr. So zB das aktuelle Beispiel Ryse: Button- Mashing und Boah Ey- Kombos gab´s so schon in gefühlt 100 Spielen zuvor ...



Obwohl manchmal bei spielerisch nicht so anspruchsvollen Spielen kann halt schöne, stimmige Grafik schon recht wichtig sein.
Ich nenne hier mal Dear Esther oder Vanishing of Ethan Carter.

Es gibt dann natürlich auch wieder das krasse Gegenteil wie "To the moon"

Darum ists nicht einfach zu sagen, was die Grafik in nem Spiel ausmacht.
Das kommt ganz auf den Stiel an, den das Game vermitteln will.


----------



## Cicero (6. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Obwohl manchmal bei spielerisch nicht so anspruchsvollen Spielen kann halt schöne, stimmige Grafik schon recht wichtig sein.
> Ich nenne hier mal Dear Esther oder Vanishing of Ethan Carter..



Gut, das du in diesem Zusammenhang Vanishing of Ethan Carter nimmst. Denn genau hier hast du den Effekt: tolle, stimmungsvolle Grafik aber 08/15 Gameplay (klicke hier, laufe dort hin), eine kaum vorhanden Story und eigentlich 0 Wiederspielwert. Hätte der Titel kenie so gute Grafik, würde er kaum beachtung finden.


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Gut, das du in diesem Zusammenhang Vanishing of Ethan Carter nimmst. Denn genau hier hast du den Effekt: tolle, stimmungsvolle Grafik aber 08/15 Gameplay (klicke hier, laufe dort hin), eine kaum vorhanden Story und eigentlich 0 Wiederspielwert. Hätte der Titel kenie so gute Grafik, würde er kaum beachtung finden.


Was den Titel in meinen Augen aber auch nicht schlecht macht.
Ich mag solche Spiele ab und zu.
Ruhig und mit ner Story dahinter.
Eine interaktives Buch im Prinzip.

Liegt vielleicht am alter.


----------



## golani79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Hätte der Titel kenie so gute Grafik, würde er kaum beachtung finden.



Ich denke, das lässt sich so schwer beurteilen.


----------



## Kinorenegade (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann @CICERO nur zustimmen. Anstatt NUR auf Grafik zu setzen, sollten die Entwickler sich einfach mal die Frage stellen: "Wenn wir statt der High-End Grafik das gleiche Spiel in 8bit Grafik entwickeln würden... würde es genauso viel Spaß machen?"
Viele meiner Lieblingsspiele sind verschwunden, weil auf das Gameplay bei den Nachfolgern kaum wert gelegt wurde. Dafür war es aber enorm wichtig die taktischen Rundenkämpfe durch Echtzeit-3D Action zu ersetzen und die neueste 3D-Engine zu nutzen.

Erst XCOM: Enemy Unknown war wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Eine Neuauflage von Pirates! in diesem Sinne würde ich sehr begrüßen. Das Spiel hat damals auf dem C64 mit seiner Klötzchen-Grafik spaß gemacht... es würde heute auch noch Fans (alte und neue) finden! Und wenn man dann noch mehr Inhalt rein bringen würde ala "Pirates of the Caribbean" oder historische Figuren... die nächsten Monate wären gesichert.
Aber die Grafik bringt es nicht alleine!


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2014)

ich wär auch vorsichtig mit dem begriff 'anspruch'.
auch simpelste hau-drauf-spielchen und die berühmt-berüchtigten interaktiven filme (wozu zb ja auch the walking dead irgendwo zählt) können 'ne menge spaß machen.


----------



## Cicero (6. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was den Titel in meinen Augen aber auch nicht schlecht macht.
> Ich mag solche Spiele ab und zu.
> Ruhig und mit ner Story dahinter.
> Eine interaktives Buch im Prinzip.
> ...



Zu letzterem: Nö. 

Zum ersteren: Ich auch. Nur: Gerade bei solchen Spielen ist die Story und das Story Telling extrem wichtig. Und da hatte Vanishing of Ethan Carter (mMn) doch arge Probleme.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (6. Oktober 2014)

Crytek hat sich bewusst eine beeindruckende Grafik zur Maxime gemacht. Dass es schwierig ist, sich dabei immer wieder selbst zu übertreffen, ist völlig normal. Zumal die grafische Opulenz in den letzten Jahren und auf breiter Front bei den Spielern angekommen ist, wie man selbst anmerkt. 

Was die Spielewelt braucht, sind frische Settings!


----------



## azraelb (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe das eigentlich sehr positiv. 
Da mittlerweile bei der Grafik der Spielraum für Verbesserungen nicht mehr so groß ist, ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich notwendig die Konkurrenz durch Optik zu übertreffen.

=> Jetzt kann man sich auf mehr und bessere Inhalte konzentrieren...
Ist doch eigentlich optimal und kein Problenm oder?


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2014)

azraelb schrieb:


> => Jetzt kann man sich auf mehr und bessere Inhalte konzentrieren...
> Ist doch eigentlich optimal und kein Problenm oder?



AH HAHAHA
ja ne, der war gut
weil das ja auch beim Film so gut funktioniert hat


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Crytek hat sich bewusst eine beeindruckende Grafik zur Maxime gemacht. Dass es schwierig ist, sich dabei immer wieder selbst zu übertreffen, ist völlig normal. Zumal die grafische Opulenz in den letzten Jahren und auf breiter Front bei den Spielern angekommen ist, wie man selbst anmerkt.
> 
> Was die Spielewelt braucht, sind frische Settings!



Eben. Beispiel das antike Rom. Da gibts als Ego-Games bis auf Ryse - nix. Oder mal das antike Griechenland. Meinetwegen in Anlehnung an 300. Oder mal ein Setting im 100 Jährigen Krieg oder im 30 jährigen Krieg.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Oktober 2014)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Was die Spielewelt braucht, sind frische Settings!



Cyberpunk   Cyberpunk  Cyberpunk 

Kann doch nicht sein dass die Auswahl an guten Cyberpunk Spielen so klein ist.
Deus Ex ist hier seit dem ersten Teil immer noch so ziemlich der Platzhirsch (mMn. gemeinsam mit DX HR) und der erste Teil ist 14 Jahre alt 
Hard Reset ist noch ein sehr netter Shooter mit super Grafik, nettem Soundtrack und erinnert extrem hier und da an Blade Runner. 
Syndicate ist leider zu einem seelenlosem Moorhuhn-Shooter verarbeitet worden. 

Meine größte Hoffnung ist natürlich der nächste Deus Ex Nachfolger und Cyberpunk 2077.
Ansonsten ist dieses Setting wirklich kaum genutzt und das ist sehr schade


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder mal ein Setting im 100 Jährigen Krieg oder im 30 jährigen Krieg.



100-jähriger Krieg nicht direkt, aber wenn Dich die verwendete Waffen- und Rüstungstechnik interessiert, wäre vlt. "War of the Roses" einen Blick wert - die Rosenkriege fanden ja unmittelbar im "Anschluss" danach statt bzw. resultierten z.T. daraus. 

Für den 30-jährigen Krieg bietet sich Mount & Blade - Fire & Sword an.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Thx für die Tips. Eben. Genau die Technik, aber auch die Ära und Atmosphäre dieser Zeit. Quasi mal ein Spiel was atmosphärisch so top ist wie AC in diesen Zeiträumen. Das wäre mal eine gute Idee.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Beispiel das antike Rom. Da gibts als Ego-Games bis auf Ryse - nix. Oder mal das antike Griechenland. Meinetwegen in Anlehnung an 300. Oder mal ein Setting im 100 Jährigen Krieg oder im 30 jährigen Krieg.



ryse ist btw kein ego-game.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2014)

Gut. dann eben ein TPG ala TR. Auf jedem Fall kein Strategiespiel wie Total War Rome 2. Obwohl das auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2014)

Nur mal als kleiner Hinweis, auf meinen post. So ein ganz kleiner Hinweis.

Der Aufmacher, jetzt gerade auf der PC Games sind nicht irgendwelche Inhalte, nein, es sind kleine, kleinste Hinweise auf irgendwelche Grafik Sachen.
Es geht nicht um Inhalte, es geht nicht um, ja um was überhaupt, nein es geht um aller kleinste Grafik Sachen.....
TW3
Das sind DIE Aufmacher, wie ich schon sagte, wir,

Ich Zitiere mich mal selbst

"Gerade die Mags haben uns doch alle zu Grafik Huren gemacht."

Genau hier sieht man es mal wieder am besten.

Mehr muss man nicht sagen. Wer da nicht sieht was real los ist.....Nun ja.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Beispiel das antike Rom. Da gibts als *Ego-Games bis auf Ryse* - nix.



Ryse ist aber Third-Person


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2014)

Gut. Nennen wir es mal personennah. Was anderes als Total War Rome wo es um Strategie geht. Sondern ein Actiongame ala TR oder ähnliches war damit gemeint. Und ich hab mich oben ja schon korrigiert.


----------

